# Which speed cube (3x3x3) do you think is the best?



## PeteMac10 (Jan 31, 2015)

Which speed cube (3x3x3) do you think is the best? Im thinking either the YJ Yulong, the Dayan Zhanchi, or the Dayan guhong. If you recommend any others, tell me and which one would you say is the best overall. Thanks.


----------



## Blueberry (Feb 1, 2015)

You pretty much can't go wrong with an AoLong V2. It's really good.


----------



## OliverSW (Feb 1, 2015)

but its super fast. not as fast as the weilong but very fast. you can try it if you like but i would recommend something a little slower like an shengshou aurora or wind as a starter


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 1, 2015)

Aolong v2 should be fine. Welcome to the forum by the way. You might want to post an intoduction thread if you haven't already.


----------



## ender9994 (Feb 1, 2015)

If you have the funds for it, I would recommend getting a few different types. Perhaps a Dayan, a Moyu, and a Fangshi for a good all around selection. It is very hard to say which cube is the best since it can vary so much from person to person.

-What cube are you currently using?
-How fast are you currently averaging?
-How would you describe your turning style? 

The more information you can provide, the more accurate answers people will be able to give you

-Doug


----------



## DeeDubb (Feb 1, 2015)

OliverSW said:


> but its super fast. not as fast as the weilong but too fast for a beginner and a little fast for intermediate.



Please please please stop saying this. There's NOTHING wrong with using a fast cube as a beginner. There's no such thing as "too fast" for a beginner. Cube quality does NOT relate to current solver speed. If you learn to solve on a slow cube, it will only mean you'll be good at using slow cubes. It doesn't help you to progress into better cubes later. Get whatever cube you want. Your turn style will adjust to it.

That being said, a slow solver won't see much of a difference between using a fast cube or a slower cube (other than Rubik's Brand or something terrible). So, it's really up to the user if they want to spend more money on a top of the line cube when they won't see the benefits of using it until later.

I've noticed it's 90% brand new users who give this advice. I'm wondering where you are hearing this from? It's become quite an antiquated way of thinking about cubing.


----------



## Alphalpha (Feb 1, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> There's NOTHING wrong with using a fast cube as a beginner.



This! Emphatically!

First off, always remember: In the end, it's not about the cube per se. The cube is just the tool. The method is the true object.

So many great cubes. Can't go wrong with Zhanchi, Weilong, Gans 357 or Aolong (as well as so many other cubes). None of these top four is significantly better than the other. Really, anyone who says so has brand loyalties. And brand loyalists are not to be trusted--their objectivity is compromised as a rule. That being said, each of the four above cubes has ridiculous cornering and is super fast. Preference depends on how you want it to feel, from the sharpness or softness of the edges to the overall cubic stability or lack there of. I enjoy them all for their different feel. If I were to recommend just a single cube, I'd recommend the Zhanchi. Newness is novelty.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Feb 1, 2015)

"A good cube is nothing without a great cuber"
Quoting this, I will say get any cube as a beginner. I started with a dollar cube (but in my country it was good). Speed was not great and corner cutting was like 10 degrees but that was more than enough for me. I used that cube till I got around 40 seconds (with beginners method). Then I changed to Chilong and used it till 27 seconds. and then I went for Weilong. Was a mistake as it was too fast for me and I have to overlube to control it.
The verdict being, you dont need a fast cube to get fast. As of now, you can just get a Guanlong and use that for sub 20 and later you can think about upgrading. If I was you, I would try sub 15 with Guanlong before changing to any new cube.


----------



## GuRoux (Feb 1, 2015)

i'd recommend one of the new moyu cubes (weilong or aolong). they are easy to tension, don't pop easily, fast, great corner cutting and are good even without lube. if they seem to fast you can just tighten it.


----------



## FailCuber (Feb 1, 2015)

weilong ftw I tried most of the popular cubes and even new ones like guanying and yuxin .But out of all of them, weilong is the best.


----------



## cfop01 (Feb 1, 2015)

its not that important at beginner level but if you dont want to end up buying another 3x3 later get an aolong v2


----------



## rasiel (Feb 1, 2015)

I wonder how much of it is "me too-ism". I own several: YJ SuLong & GuanLong, Cyclone Boys, AoLong V2's, ZhanChi V5s - these last two both stickered and regular (and yes, there's a difference in feel) and, of course, the good old namebranded Rubik's. My favorite? The cheapest, the three buck GuanLong. I was surprised to be honest. I kept thinking that I needed to like the ones everyone else likes but deep down I still prefer the GL. Maybe because it's the lightest, I don't know.

Just goes to show that it really comes down to personal preference though I think it's safe to say pretty much nobody prefers the original Rubik's which is, of course, the only one you'll find at Walmart or Target. 

Also consider that if/when you mess around with tensioning and lubing the cube feel changes a lot. In the end that just goes to show that if you were to do a blindfold test I doubt anyone could consistently pick out which cube is which. My advice would be to get a couple of different ones and do your best to not be biased and go for the one that feels nicest to you.

Ras


----------



## stoic (Feb 1, 2015)

DeeDubb knows.


----------



## Berd (Feb 1, 2015)

ellwd said:


> DeeDubb knows.


Retweet


----------



## pdilla (Feb 1, 2015)

Another one of these threads?


----------



## Berd (Feb 1, 2015)

pdilla said:


> Another one of these threads?


But they're so educational!


----------



## Makarov (Feb 2, 2015)

All the latest cubes are so good that it comes down to which one feels best... which I think you have to try a couple cubes to find out. If you could only buy one cube I'd say guanlong. Although the new cyclone boys mugua looks good too (still waiting for it to arrive).


----------



## James Ho (May 12, 2015)

I tried Moyu Hualong before, it did turn fast, but the tension is a bit too loose(caused the unsteady feeling). So I prefer newisland phoenix, fast enough for me with better stability.


----------



## Eduard Khil (May 12, 2015)

CriticalCubing said:


> "A good cube is nothing without a great cuber"


--Waffo

It does not matter if a beginner uses a fast/slow cube, but it matters for intermediate (20-35 seconds?) solvers, so get a cube with a rather slow speed and use it for beginners to intermediate transition, then upgrade. (To train turning style, accuracy)

Edit: The Weilong is better than the Aolong IMO


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 12, 2015)

Eduard Khil said:


> --Waffo
> 
> It does not matter if a beginner uses a fast/slow cube, but it matters for intermediate (20-35 seconds?) solvers, so get a cube with a rather slow speed and use it for beginners to intermediate transition, then upgrade. (To train turning style, accuracy)
> 
> Edit: The Weilong is better than the Aolong IMO



Yes weilong!


----------



## stunseed (May 22, 2015)

PeteMac10 said:


> Which speed cube (3x3x3) do you think is the best? Im thinking either the YJ Yulong, the Dayan Zhanchi, or the Dayan guhong. If you recommend any others, tell me and which one would you say is the best overall. Thanks.





ender9994 said:


> If you have the funds for it, I would recommend getting a few different types. Perhaps a Dayan, a Moyu, and a Fangshi for a good all around selection. It is very hard to say which cube is the best since it can vary so much from person to person.
> 
> -What cube are you currently using?
> -How fast are you currently averaging?
> ...



i have the weilong the dayan zhanchi and a fangshi shuang ren. most people will praise the zhanchi but really its not that great i gave my zhanchi away. the moyu weilong is the best cube ive ever held it is my main a love this cube and may be hard to replace it. for 8 dollars on amazon you cant beat this performance for price (zhanchi 15 bucks) if youre asking which on eto get the V 1 or V2 weilong. dont stress it the only thing different is they made it so they can be stickerless otherwise its the exact same thing for the weilong. the weilong never catches and never in all my couple thousand solves have i ever had my weilong pop on me unless ive head it set VERY LOOSE even when its tight the cube still feels lose and its smooth as butter and can still cut corners line to line. the zhanchi will either be tooo tight and feel really stiff catches on other pieces and wont pop. or even with torpedos and a looser tension will pop about 50% of the time. as for the shuang ren V2 its still decently priced at 12 dollars this cube wont pop either even at a looser setting you dont want it too losse like to where it feels like its going to fall apart but its comfortable. oh be careful not to set your weilong too lose or your fingers may get cought in betwen pieces during solves. but yes it still wont pop. with the shuang ren if its too loose it wont pop but youll get corner spinning during a solve which sucks which sucks when it does happen but it doesnt happen often it can happen though. id also say if you order a shuang ren get stickers to go with it the stickers a fanshi come with are not that great. i know it sounds like a review tried not to make it sound that way. if you dont know which cube to get go for the weilong or the shuang ren. if you want a choiuce from the ones you said ive had the yulong instead grab a Sulong and if you want a zhanchi reconsider.


----------



## mns112 (May 22, 2015)

hualong or aolong v1


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (May 22, 2015)

mns112 said:


> hualong or aolong v1



If you can get ahold of a V1.
AoLong is great and controllable but can corner twist a bit more than other cubes
HuaLong is great and fast but can be a bit uncontrollable

I personally go for controllable over fast. The Yuxin is a nice inbetween the two. Speed of the AoLong, but less corner twisting.


----------



## Makarov (May 26, 2015)

At this point in time I'm gonna say the guangying is the best among all the latest cubes. Hualong is too crunchy for me and the Gans 356 is sluggish unless I loosen it to the point where the backside can flex and pinch my fingers. The guangying is effortless to turn on tighter tensions.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (May 26, 2015)

Weilong OP


----------



## RouxpertMurdoch (May 26, 2015)

I was using a stickerless Zhanchi up until about a week ago when my Gans 356 and HuaLong arrived. I preferred the HuaLong by a long shot, even though both cubes felt really nice (the corner catching on the Gans was just too much, even with sanding and loosening the corners; a problem the HuaLong didn't have at all), so my vote goes to that. I'm still a slow solver though, I just really liked the clicky feel of it and how little effort it takes to turn even without lube, and it feels impossible to make it lock compared to the Zhanchi (even though I really like that cube too). It did feel wobbly at first and I kept going back and forth with the tensions, but now I found the perfect spot and got used to the cube and it feels amazing now! Definitely recommend it, but there's probably not much of an advantage besides how it feels compared to any other of the good cubes.


----------



## MultixCubes (May 29, 2015)

MoYu Weilong v1, SS Aurora, Dayan Guhong and YJ Chilong (i not tried them all but i think all these cubes are great!)


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (May 29, 2015)

Am I really the only person who noticed that the guy asked the question in late December. There isn't any point of giving advice now.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (May 30, 2015)

OrigamiCuber1 said:


> Am I really the only person who noticed that the guy asked the question in late December. There isn't any point of giving advice now.



He asked the question 1-31-15, not in December


----------



## nalralz (May 30, 2015)

Hualong!!!


----------

